# zasa (zar-sha)? meaning?



## AnnoLuce

Can you tell me what Zasa means? I think it's a word in Russian but could be another Slavic language. It is pronounced ZAR-sha.


----------



## sargio

AnnoLuce said:


> Can you tell me what Zasa means? I think it's a word in russian but could be another slavic language. It is pronounced ZAR-sha.



Could you give a context?


----------



## JakubikF

If there is no "r" in the spelling, how could it be pronounced in that way? As far as I know all Slavonic languages have rules orthography which are very compatible with pronunciation. We tend to omit some sounds but not to add any


----------



## Mac_Linguist

I've heard _zaša_ being used as a slang version of the word _zašto _("why") in Serbian. It's really not that common, so I don't think that's what you're looking for.

It could be a diminutive male Russian name (of Sasha), but a native speaker would have to confirm if this is right.


----------



## AnnoLuce

There is no r it's a long a sound like in English 'father' I just don't know anything about linguistics. 

Somebody told me it had something to do with fire, and it is unlikely Russian but Latvian or Estonian. The s has a little punctuation mark over it. 

That's all I know.


----------



## JakubikF

If it is Latvian or Estonian I suspect we can't help you unless anyone knows any of Baltic languages. Baltic languages belong to another group and have little to do with the Slavonic one.


----------



## kralik

well baltic and slavoic languages are often considered to be originated from common blato-slavic root, however, this is still matter of disscusions and some linguists deny it.

To state that correctly, Jakubik, baltic languages are *Lithuanian* and *Latvian*.
Estonian stands completely aside since it is an ugro-finic language so this one has really nothing to do with slavoic languages.
But there can be found connections between Lithuanina/Latvian and slavoic languages so maybe _zaša_ refers there...

There were some guys speaking lithuanian around the forums so they could probably help... 

anyway, zaša sounds like slavoic name Saša [eng: sah-sha] to me... but it can be something completely different as well...


----------



## JakubikF

You are absolutely kralik. I am sorry for my mistake. I thought about Lithuanian and Latvian but looking at the AnnoLuce's post I got mixes a little and eventually I wrote Estonian instead of Lithuanian.


----------



## sdcp

In Slovak _zasa or zase_ means again.


----------

